# croiser au détour/au fond d'un couloir



## duchevreuil

Bonjour,

Dans un livre que je traduis en suédois, l'auteur raconte que son ex lieu de travail a subi un changement de décor : "_C'est vrai qu'on pourrait croiser désormais quelques caméras de télé *au détour d'un couloir*._"

Autant que je puisse en juger, cette phrase signifie que "certes, *il arrive aujourd'hui* qu'on croise quelques caméras de surveillance *au fond* d'un couloir". _Au détour d'un couloir_, en suédois, ça ne fait pas très idiomatique ; je cherche donc une expression française synonyme et je crois bien que c'est _au fond de_. Ou est-ce que je me trompe ?

Merci


----------



## Cindé

Moi je le verrais plutôt dans le sens de "ici et là". 

Je pense que l'idée de couloir n'est pas primordiale et est juste un bon mot pour remplacer "chemin" que l'on trouve plus souvent dans cet expression par quelque chose qui rappelle le lieu de travail. 

Il y a bien une petite idée de surprise aussi dans l'expression, comme si on ne s'attendait pas à trouver des caméras à cet endroit...


----------



## rxmagny

Bonjour
Détour signifie qui s'écarte d'un chemin ou d'un itinéraire. Cela entraîne son utilisation dans le sens d'une courbe ou d'un virage. Dans votre phrase, il signifie que l'on rencontre une caméra de surveillance plutôt dans un angle de couloir ce qui représente une situation privilégiée pour l'observation... Traduire par au fond n'est pas le sens exact. La caméra peut y être située mais aussi et surtout à d'autres places de ce couloir.


----------



## duchevreuil

Merci Cindé et Rxmagny !  Et si l'on traduisait simplement par "ici et là dans les couloirs"... ?


----------



## Cindé

Oui ça me semble bien. J'irais peut être même jusqu'à omettre "dans les couloirs" mais c'est un avis personnel. 

Ah les dilemmes de la traduction ^^

Bon courage


----------



## rxmagny

c'est exact mais comme l'écrit Cindé il y a aussi une idée de surprise mal ressentie dans l'expression ici et là.


----------



## duchevreuil

Merci encore !  Oui, mais l'idée de surprise n'est-elle pas marquée aussi par l'usage du verbe _croiser_ ?


----------



## rxmagny

C'est juste. Elle est aussi ressentie dans la phrase "il arrive qu'on croise"...


----------



## snarkhunter

Pas du tout ! Une chose que l'on "croise", on peut l'avoir repérée bien avant, selon la distance à laquelle on s'en trouvait lorsqu'elle est devenue visible.


----------



## Cindé

Pour renforcer un peu l'idée de surprise il y aussi la locution "tomber sur" qui irait bien mais encore faut-il que l'équivalent suédois existe. ^^

edit: Comme dit rxmagny la surprise est plutôt exprimée par "il arrive que" en fait


----------



## rxmagny

Snarkhunter, savez vous que l'on peut croiser un objet non identifié auparavant ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Cindé said:


> Pour renforcer un peu l'idée de surprise il y aussi la locution "tomber sur" qui irait bien mais encore faut-il que l'équivalent suédois existe. ^^


Certes... et il faudrait aussi que la langue de restitution soit tolérante avec la topologie : il n'est en effet guère facile de "tomber" sur un objet qui se trouve le plus souvent positionné en hauteur !...


----------



## duchevreuil

Merci encore à tous !  En effet, considérant le contexte actuel, le verbe suédois le plus convenable serait _heurter_. "Il arrive aujourd'hui qu'on heurte quelques caméras de surveillance ici et là dans les couloirs", voilà la traduction que j'envisage en suédois...


----------



## snarkhunter

rxmagny said:


> Snarkhunter, savez vous que l'on peut croiser un objet non identifié auparavant ?


Sans aucun doute. Mais "non identifié" ne signifie en aucun cas qu'on ne l'a pas vu avant que de le croiser... Et si c'est le cas, alors c'est que c'est _lui qui vous croise_.


----------



## Cindé

Parfait pour moi duchevreuil mais à un détail près : "se heurter à" et non "heurter" qui voudrait dire que tu te cognes dedans.


----------



## duchevreuil

Cindé said:


> Parfait pour moi duchevreuil mais à un détail près : "se heurter à" et non "heurter" qui voudrait dire que tu te cognes dedans.


 
Bon, alors, on _heurte_ un ami dans l'escalier, mais on _se heurte à_ un objet ?


----------



## snarkhunter

C'est-à-dire que, dans le cas précis de ces caméras, il y a peu de chances qu'on les heurte directement, étant donné l'endroit où elles sont placées. Il s'agit donc d'une image : "se heurter à" = s'opposer...


----------



## Cindé

Non ce n'est pas ça. 

Si tu heurtes quelqu'un ou quelque chose il y a un contact physique. 

"Se heurter à" est plus imagé pour moi mais pourrait peut être transmettre l'idée de contact aussi. J'ai le doute du coup... Par exemple on peut se heurter au caractère difficile de quelqu'un. Il n'y a pas de contact puique c'est abstrait mais si tu parles de caméra peut être que la personne va tout de même s'imaginer que tu tapes dedans...

Le truc snarkhunter c'est que ce sont des caméra télé donc pas forcément placées en hauteur comme des caméras de surveillance non ?


----------



## rxmagny

Pour abonder dans le sens de Cindé on pourrait dire se heurter _à la présence_ de caméras car il s'agit là d'un heurt non "physique"


----------



## snarkhunter

rxmagny said:


> Pour abonder dans le sens de Cindé on pourrait dire se heurter _à la présence_ de caméras car il s'agit là d'un heurt non "physique"


Bien vu !


----------



## Cindé

Oui pas mal ! 

Cela dit l'essentiel c'est que duchevreuil comprenne bien le sens de la phrase. Pour ce qui est de retranscrire le sens au mieux tout dépend des possibilités du suédois et là on ne peut pas trop l'aider.


----------



## duchevreuil

Bon, c'est parfait, merci encore à tous et bonne soirée !


----------



## itka

Je te propose - si ça marche en suédois - de dire "ici ou là" qui montre davantage l'incertitude sur le lieu où pourraient se trouver ces caméras.


----------



## duchevreuil

itka said:


> Je te propose - si ça marche en suédois - de dire "ici ou là" qui montre davantage l'incertitude sur le lieu où pourraient se trouver ces caméras.


 
Merci Itka !  Désolé, mais "ici ou là", en suédois, marque forcément une distinction, une opposition, un choix : "ici _ou bien_ là".


----------

